# Curiosity landet auf dem Mars



## L.B. (6. August 2012)

_Heute um 7:31 Uhr mitteleuropäischer Sommerzeit landete das Mars Science Laboratory, besser bekannt unter dem Namen "Curiosity" erfolgreich auf dem Mars. _

Aufgrund der hohen Masse des Rovers von 900 Kilogramm konnten bisher erprobte Landemechanismen, wie z.B. Airbags, nicht eingesetzt werden. Stattdessen griff man auf eine Kombination verschiedener Verfahren zurück, um die Sonde sicher von ihrer Eintrittsgeschwindigkeit von über 21000 km/h auf 0 in der gerade einmal 125 Kilometer hohen Marsatmospähre abzubremsen. Zunächst wurde die Sonde durch Reibungsprozesse in der Atmosphäre gebremst, dabei heizte sich deren Oberfläche auf bis zu 1600°C auf. Anschließend übernahm der größte bisher gebaute Überschallfallschirm mit einer Masse von nur 45 Kilogramm und einem Durchmesser von 16 Metern das Abbremsen der Sonde. Da der Fallschirm alleine jedoch nicht ausreichte, musste auf eine raketengetriebene Abstiegshilfe zurückgegriffen werden. Diese löste sich in einer Höhe von 1,5 Kilometern planmäßig aus der Sonde und beschleunigte seitlich von dieser weg, um eine Kollision mit dem Fallschirm zu vermeiden. In einer Höhe von 15 Metern wurde der Rover schließlich mit einem Kransystem auf der Oberfläche abgesetzt. Eine direkte Landung wäre nicht möglich gewesen, da die Triebwerke ansonsten den Rover beschädigt und sehr viel Staub aufgewirbelt hätten. Die Absteigshilfe wurde nach dem Absetzten des Rovers in sicherer Entfernung zum Absturz gebracht.

Dieses waghalsige Manöver verlief nicht zuletzt aufgrund der guten Wetterbedingungen in der angepeilten Landezone im Gale-Krater ohne Probleme und der Rover kam sicher auf der Marsoberfläche an. Bereits wenige Minuten später sendete er die ersten, noch niedrig aufgelösten Bilder. Nun war man sich in der Kommandezentrale des Jet Propulsion Laboraty in Kalifornien sicher, dass der Rover sicher und funktionsfähig auf dem momentan rund 570 Millionen Kilometern entfernten Roten Planeten angekommen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_Das erste Bild der Frontkamera zeigt den Schatten des Rovers auf der Oberfläche._​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_Auf einem weiteren Bild sieht man eines der sechs Antriebsräder._






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wnG-rFFpP8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Bilder: Mars Science Laboratory: Images
Mehr Informationen zum Landemanöver: hier


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2012)

_Ist ja ganz interessant. Aber ist das jetzt wirklich eine User News im Sinne des Leitfadens? Also ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Ereignis mit globalen Folgen kann ich hier, als einzige nicht Computer Kategorie, nicht erkennen. Ansonsten eine wirklich gut geschriebene News._

p.s.: Ok, ich ziehe das zurück. Passt doch ganz gut. Sorry für den "Ausrutscher" 

MfG


----------



## L.B. (6. August 2012)

Danke. Der komplette Landevorgang wurde autonom von einem Computer durchgeführt, ein manuelles Eingreifen war aufgrund der Signallaufzeit nicht möglich. Ich denke das reicht als Bezug zum Thema "Computer".


----------



## lakoon (6. August 2012)

Coole Sache, in Farbe wäre es noch besser


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2012)

Zumindestens ein Ansatzpunkt. Also gehts jetzt um die autonome Landung? 

p.s.: Von mir aus sollten sie generell noch politische News mit in den Leitfaden aufnehmen und das als extra Rubrik darstellen.
p.s.2: zurückgezogen

MfG


----------



## L.B. (6. August 2012)

@lakoon: Der Rover kann (im Gegensatz zu früheren Rovern) farbechte Bilder in hoher Qualität aufnehmen. Nach der Landung wollte man natürlich schnellstmöglich ein Lebenszeichen vom Rover bekommen, weshalb man nur ein kleines 256 x 256 Pixel großes Thumbnail gesendet hat.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist ja ganz interessant. Aber ist das jetzt wirklich eine User News im Sinne des Leitfadens? Also ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Ereignis mit globalen Folgen kann ich hier, als einzige nicht Computer Kategorie, nicht erkennen. Ansonsten eine wirklich gut geschriebene News.
> 
> MfG



Ich finde das eine tolle News und wenn es nicht gesamtgesellschaftlich ist, was dann?
Es ist ein wohl ziemlich wichtiges Ereignis der Menschheit und viel interessanter als andere Müll-News die hier teilweise zu finden sind.


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2012)

Ich verweise ja nur auf die Richtlinien, die News an sich ist ja gut geschrieben etc., hab ich ja shcon festgestellt. Globale Folgen kann ich hier nur nicht erkennen, ist ja schliesslich nicht die erste Marslandung.
*- Aber auch Nachrichten über gesamtgesellschaftliche globale Folgen (z.B. Groß-Ereignisse, (Natur-)Katastrophen, Politik-Wahlen).*

Davon mal ab wäre ich, siehe oben, sowieso dafür das man in dem Punkt den Leitfaden etwas mehr Spielraum läßt. Eventuell sollte man Politik noch in den Quickkasten mit aufnehmen, bzw. Newsrubriken einführen.

MfG


----------



## DiabloJulian (6. August 2012)

Ich würde es schon als Großereignis bewerten, ist auch auf diversen Seiten als Schlagzeile (vor Olympia) zu finden. Außerdem besteht solch ein Fahrzeug aus was weiß ich wie vielen Computerteilen^^


----------



## wishi (6. August 2012)

Ich finde, das außergewöhnliche News hier auch hin gehören. Endlich mal auch was, was zwischen Kriege, Hunger, Leid, Umweltkatastrophen und Meteorologischen Ereignissen, uns eine Abwechslung beschert. Sicherlich kann man das "Überall" lesen, aber egal. Als ich damals schon das Gerenderte Video von der Landung sah, war ich mehr als skeptisch ob das funktioniert. Das ist Technisch gesehen eine Meisterleistung, was die Ingenieure da zusammen geschraubt haben. Spirit und Opportunity wirken dagegen fast wie kleine Roboter aus nem Fischertechnik-Baukasten. Jetzt hoffen wir mal auf 2 Jahre Funktion und außerordentliche Ergebnisse und Daten. Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## wishi (6. August 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Auch auf Hardwareseiten?
> Aber ich lass mich da auch gerne überstimmen wenn es die Mehrheit anders sieht.
> 
> MfG


 
Ja gerade sowas. Das ist doch ein ein Riesenstück Hardware auf Rädern. Also wenn es Hier Grafikkarten mit "Leckverbot" gibt.............Ich bitte Dich^^


----------



## Deimos (6. August 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber ich lass mich da auch gerne überstimmen wenn es die Mehrheit anders sieht.


Lieber das als User, die eine News erstellen, weil eine Grafikkarte bei einem Shop 10 EUR billiger geworden ist


----------



## Nuallan (6. August 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Auch auf Hardwareseiten?
> Aber ich lass mich da auch gerne überstimmen wenn es die Mehrheit anders sieht.


 
Hier kommt so viel Mist als News, vor allem bei den Usernews, das passt schon. Lieber 10x täglich sowas als auch nur ein Apple-Gerücht.. 
Wenn hier z.B. Frazenbuch-News kommen hat das auch nicht viel mit Games oder Hardware zu tun.

@Topic:

Hab echt mitgefiebert und freu mich auch, aber es ist einfach nicht die unglaubliche Leistung als die es jetzt dargestellt wird. Nur das Kran-Manöver war neu, den Rest hatte man so schon bei Phoenix getestet.
Für mich wirkt das eher so als ob die Nasa das groß in die Medien bringt um sich ihr nächstes Etat zu sichern. Trotzdem ne super Leistung das ganze, hoffe der fährt länger als nur 2 Jahre mit seiner Atom-Power.


----------



## onliner (6. August 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem ne super Leistung das ganze, hoffe der fährt länger als nur 2 Jahre mit seiner Atom-Power.


Tut es laut Spiegelonline

Unseren Erdtrabanten hab wir "Eigentlich" erkundet. Ob ichs noch erleben werde ob der Mars dann besiedelt werden kann ? Schliesslich war das Teil 7 Monate unterwegs, was nach unserem heutigen Technischen verständnis eine super Leistung ist. Wer weiß, vielleicht hat es nicht nur Sand und Steine auf dem Mars, sonderen hat mal auch leben existiert.

Edit:
Das erste Bild vom Mars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2012)

Schade, dass dieses Topic dazu missbraucht wird um über den Sinn oder Unsinn dieser News zu reden. Viel lieber sollte über die Curiosity-Landung diskutiert werden.


----------



## Nuallan (6. August 2012)

onliner schrieb:


> Unseren Erdtrabanten hab wir "Eigentlich" erkundet. Ob ichs noch erleben werde ob der Mars dann besiedelt werden kann ? Schliesslich war das Teil 7 Monate unterwegs, was nach unserem heutigen Technischen verständnis eine super Leistung ist.



Naja, die Flugdauer hängt vom Zeitpunkt ab. Mal ist der Mars näher und mal weiter weg. Deswegen gibts auch nur alle paar Jahre ein geeignetes  Startfenster. Und die Besiedlung wirst du schon noch erleben, sollte spätestens 2040 soweit sein. Obwohl ich mittlerweile glaube, dass als erstes ne Privatfirma da hinfliegen wird wenn die Nasa weiter so wenig Kohle kriegt.


----------



## L.B. (6. August 2012)

@onliner: Danke für das Bild. Aber eine kleine Korrektur muss ich anmerken.  Das allererste Bild war dieses hier und hat nur eine Auflösung von 64 x 64 Pixeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nullan: Ich habe mal kurz recherchiert und der Abstand zwischen Erde und Mars schwankt periodisch zwischen etwa 50*10^6 km und 500*10^6 km. Man stellt sich natürlich die Frage, warum die Sonde ausgerechnet jetzt losgeschickt wurde, wo der Abstand so groß ist.


----------



## blackout24 (6. August 2012)

256x256 ist schon die Volle Auflösung der Hazcams. Die Thumbnails hatten 64x64 die Dinger sollen ja auch nur Steine ringsrum erkennen damit man nicht an einem hängen bleibt dafür braucht man auch keine Farbe. Mich würde interessieren ob die Staubschutzdinger schon hätten absein müssen zu dem Zeitpunkt die wurden ja bewusst transparent gemacht, das man zur Not auch so was sieht. Wahrscheinlcih wird da nur Luft drunter geblasen, damit sie abploppen.


----------



## onliner (6. August 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Naja, die Flugdauer hängt vom Zeitpunkt ab. Mal ist der Mars näher und mal weiter weg. Deswegen gibts auch nur alle paar Jahre ein geeignetes  Startfenster. Und die Besiedlung wirst du schon noch erleben, sollte spätestens 2040 soweit sein. Obwohl ich mittlerweile glaube, dass als erstes ne Privatfirma da hinfliegen wird wenn die Nasa weiter so wenig Kohle kriegt.


 Vollkommen richtig. 

Zuerst wird es mal alles Biologische erkundet. Bin echt mal gespand welche materialen die Sonde zuschickt, denn es sind ja recht viele technische Gerätschaften mit dabei zum Analysieren.


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Schade, dass dieses Topic dazu missbraucht wird um über den Sinn oder Unsinn dieser News zu reden. Viel lieber sollte über die Curiosity-Landung diskutiert werden.


Hast ja Recht. Nur doof wenn dann mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Es gab hier schon andere, genauso informative News, welche verschoben wurden mit jener Begründung. VIelleicht sollt man dann einfach den im Leitfaden streichen. Wie gesagt, ich wäre ja auch dafür den Leitfaden dahingehend anzupassen. 

@Topic
Ja, wirklich ein Meistertsück der Ingenieurskunst. Ich freue mich auch schon auf die ersten hochauflösenden Farbbilder. 

MfG


----------



## onliner (6. August 2012)

L.B. schrieb:


> @onliner: Danke für das Bild. Aber eine kleine Korrektur muss ich anmerken.  Das allererste Bild war dieses hier und hat nur eine Auflösung von 64 x 64 Pixeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## debalz (6. August 2012)

Hier das Arbeitsgerät:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz schön groß das Teil - im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Fahrzeugen.
Ich frage mich nur warum die immer so "offen" konstruiert sind, mit viel Angriffsfläche für Sand und Strahlung, keine richtige "Karosserie"...


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> Hier das Arbeitsgerät:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht weil die Karosserie zu viel Ballast darstellt und sich negativ auf den Energieverbauch auswirkt?

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (6. August 2012)

Die Bilder von der Landephase kommen ja noch in ein paar Tagen. Nach der Hitzeschildabspaltung in über 1km Höhe hat der Mars Descent Imager mit 5 Bildern pro Sekunde in  1600 × 1200 pixel bis zum Touchdown und ein paar Sekunden danach geknipst. Die werden noch übertragen um zu sehen, wo das Ding genau gelandet ist. Als Youtube Video wird dass sicher einige Clicks bekommen. 

http://msl-scicorner.jpl.nasa.gov/Instruments/MARDI/


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2012)

onliner schrieb:


> Tut es laut Spiegelonline
> 
> Unseren Erdtrabanten hab wir "Eigentlich" erkundet. Ob ichs noch erleben werde ob der Mars dann besiedelt werden kann ? Schliesslich war das Teil 7 Monate unterwegs, was nach unserem heutigen Technischen verständnis eine super Leistung ist. Wer weiß, vielleicht hat es nicht nur Sand und Steine auf dem Mars, sonderen hat mal auch leben existiert.
> 
> ...



Es mag natürlich ein Vorteil sowie ein Nachteil sein, ob Leben auf dem Mars existiert. 
Gestern bin ich auf wimp.com über eine Interessante Analyse eines Meteors der NASA gestolpert, welche DNA Bruchteile / Moleküle fanden - welche aber nicht mit irdischen übereinstimmen. Ich denke möglich ist alles


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. August 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> Hier das Arbeitsgerät:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karosserien haben unsere Autos ja eigentlich auch nur um den Luftwiderstand zu senken und die Insassen vor Wind und Wetter zu schützen - alles Punkte, die bei Curiosity wegfallen.


----------



## debalz (6. August 2012)

Naja hatte an so einen leichte Kohlefaser Spezial Textil Schutzanzug gedacht - der vielleicht auch temporär sich über das Fahrezeug legt wenns stürmt; wie wir alle wissen tut eine Garage jedem Auto gut


----------



## Nuallan (6. August 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> Hier das Arbeitsgerät:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gute Frage. Vielleicht um im Notfall selbst einfache Reparaturen durchführen zu können. Naja, das Teil ist schon pervers durchdacht, keine Sorge. 



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich habe mal kurz recherchiert und der Abstand zwischen Erde und Mars schwankt periodisch zwischen etwa 50*10^6 km und 500*10^6 km. Man stellt sich natürlich die Frage, warum die Sonde ausgerechnet jetzt losgeschickt wurde, wo der Abstand so groß ist.



Auch ne gute Frage. Weiß den akutellen Abstand und den vor 7 Monaten nicht bzw. welche Zeitfenster noch besser gewesen wären. Denke mal da spielen viele Faktoren ne Rolle, wie z.B. das zusammenspiel mit den Orbitern, die grad echt ne Hilfe sind und auch nicht ewig leben sollten. Und Curiosity soll ja auch Strahlen messen für die späteren Missionen, und je eher man diese Daten hat desto besser.


----------



## ImNEW (6. August 2012)

Awesome


----------



## DarkMo (6. August 2012)

absolut spektakulär, wie die sowas hinbekommen...

also die mikrofon aufnahme vom sprecher mein ich natürlich  klingt wie o-ton 1960  die ham da doch bestimmt nen extra mini super computer, der die stimme in echtzeit so verzerrt, das es wie damals klingt xD


----------



## L.B. (6. August 2012)

Auf die Bilder von MARDI bin ich auch mal gespannt. Bei 5 FPS müssten insgesamt etwa 800 bis 1000 Bilder zusammengekommen sein.

Der Rover hat in dem Sinne ja eine Karosserie. Lediglich Fahrwerk, Werkzeugarm und die Messinstrumente sind außerhalb angebracht. Da diesmal auf eine nukleare Energieversorgung gesetzt wird, dürfte Staub aber auch nicht so problematisch sein wie bei Opportunity und Spirit, die mit Solarzellen ausgestattet waren.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich finde das eine tolle News und wenn es nicht gesamtgesellschaftlich ist, was dann?
> Es ist ein wohl ziemlich wichtiges Ereignis der Menschheit und viel interessanter als andere Müll-News die hier teilweise zu finden sind.



Sehr schöne Usernews, da stimme ich Kühlprofi zu.
Besser als diese Langweiligen möchtegern Klagen die es in jeder Firma gibt und kein Schwein interessiert. 
Der Mars könnte mal unsere ausweichmöglichkeit sein, falls es mit der Erde bergab geht. Natürlich in ferner Zukunft. Von demher ist es gesellschaftlich fast unendlich x wichtiger als irgendein Apple Patentstinklangweiligerbibliothekenheinibrillenthread...


----------



## blackout24 (6. August 2012)

Landekapsel mit Fallschirm im Anflug aufgenommen vom Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Erster


----------



## L.B. (6. August 2012)

Mittlerweile gibt es auch schon hochauflösendere Bilder, wie zum Beispiel dieses hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wurde vom High-Resolution Imaging Science Experiment (HiRISE) des Mars Reconnaissance Orbiters aufgenommen und zeigt die Sonde mit dem Rover bei der Landung kurz vor dem Ablösen des Fallschirms und der Abstiegshilfe von der Sonde. Der MRO war während der Landung unter anderem für den Datenaustausch zwischen MSL und der Erde zuständig.

Edit: Mist, zu langsam.  Danke blackout24.


----------



## blackout24 (6. August 2012)

Besser wäre nur noch ein Bild, wo man den Fallschirm sieht und die Abstiegsstuffe im ausgeklinkten Zustand.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2012)

Das Bild habe ich schon um ca 19 Uhr auf der Nasa-Seite angeschaut *duckundweg*
Ich finde das echt ein geniales Gefühl, x Millionen Kilometer entfernt mit einem Roboter zu kommunizieren ist schon ein starkes Stück!

p.s. LB dein Webauftritt und deine Projekte sind echt interessant


----------



## Professor Frink (6. August 2012)

L.B. schrieb:


> Auf die Bilder von MARDI bin ich auch mal gespannt. Bei 5 FPS müssten insgesamt etwa 800 bis 1000 Bilder zusammengekommen sein.



Soweit ich weiß hat das Mardi nur 5 Bilder gemacht um eine passende Landestelle zu finden und die Höhe überm Boden zu ermitteln. Für 800-1000 Bilder in der Auflösung hätte Curiosity garnicht genug Speicherplatz afaik.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat das Mardi nur 5 Bilder gemacht um eine passende Landestelle zu finden und die Höhe überm Boden zu ermitteln. Für 800-1000 Bilder in der Auflösung hätte Curiosity garnicht genug Speicherplatz afaik.



Kann die Curiosity nicht erfolgreich übermittelte Bilder löschen um Speicherplatz freizugeben? *wäredocheinfail*...
Oder ein Mitarbeiter der Nasa kann über Filezilla die übermittelten Bilder löschen


----------



## blackout24 (6. August 2012)

Soweit ich weiß hat das Ding ein 8GB Flash speicher wo ein paar Bilder drauf geknallt werden. Sonst würde da nix von 5 Frames per Second auf der NASA seite stehen, wenn das Ding nur 5 Bilder macht.



> An 8 gigabyte internal buffer permits the camera to acquire over 4,000 raw frames (equivalent to 800 seconds of descent, which is many times the actual descent duration). Integrated over the detector is a RGB Bayer pattern filter (GR/BG unit cell). For a landing at 3 PM LMST (solar incidence angle of 55°) and a surface albedo of 0.2, the nominal SNR will be ~80:1 in the green and red, and > 50:1 in the blue.



Das gibt am Ende ein Video.


----------



## L.B. (6. August 2012)

@kühlprofi: Ich musste Rasen mähen, weshalb ich die neuen Bilder erst später gesehen habe.  Danke für das Lob. 
@Professor Frink: Wie blackout24 oben geschrieben hat, werden 5 Bilder pro Sekunde gemacht. Der eigentliche Sinn von MARDI bestand ja darin, die Landeellipse anzupeilen und zur späteren Lokalisierung des Rovers. Nur fünf Bilder insgesamt dürften dafür wohl etwas zu wenig sein. 
Aber auf die Bilder der Landung bin ich echt gespannt.

@kühlprofi: Klar, und wahrscheinlich läuft Filezilla auch noch unter Windows Vista, damit garantiert nichts schiefgehen kann. *_Chef, ich glaube, die Datensätze vom letzten halben Jahr sind gerade verschwunden..._*


----------



## blackout24 (7. August 2012)

Die Landezone wurde per Radar ausgelotet. Stellt euch vor der Skycrane hatte das Ding auf nem großen Brocken abgesetzt, so das alle 6 Räder in der Luft hängen....


----------



## L.B. (7. August 2012)

Inzwischen wurden 297 Thumbnails mit reduzierter Auflösung der insgesamt 1504 Bilder vom Mars Descent Imager empfangen und in einem Video zusammengefügt: NASA - Multimedia - Video Gallery


----------



## Own3r (7. August 2012)

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass der Mars nun mehr erforscht wird. Es ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr wichtige Errungenschaft der Menschheit, dass sie einen so autonomen Roboter ins All schicken können und fremde Planeten erforschen.

Nun warte ich gespannt auf das hochauflösende Video der Landung von der NASA.


----------



## Voyager10 (8. August 2012)

Ich war wirklich positiv überrascht das der Rover nach Vorschrift dort gelandet ist und nicht runterfällt wie ein Stein und zerschellt wenn man bedenkt das einiges hätte schief gehen können bei der Landung   
Ich war früh um 8 Live dabei auf Nasa TV und in der live ablaufenden Computersimulation auf Eyes on the Solar System , es war wirklich bewegend.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer ständig bei neuen Bildern von Curiosity uptodate sein möchte sollte sich diese Adressen merken. 

Images of Mars and All Available Satellites

Mars Science Laboratory: Raw Images

HiRISE | High Resolution Imaging Science Experiment

http://www.uahirise.org/images/2012/details/cut/landing_site_annotated.jpg hier sieht man beispielsweise in höher Auflösung 2.406 × 1.432 die Landung der sämtlichen Landungs-Hardware von Curiosity vom MRO aus fotografiert.

edit:

Das neueste Farbbild vom Rover http://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/jpeg/PIA16007.jpg wurde hier über die Computersimulation Eyes on the Solar System gelegt und zeigt einen echten Ausschnitt davon.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Die Landezone wurde per Radar ausgelotet. Stellt euch vor der Skycrane hatte das Ding auf nem großen Brocken abgesetzt, so das alle 6 Räder in der Luft hängen....



Das wäre ein Riesenfail gewesen, der einige Suizide von Mitarbeitern bei der Nasa mit sich gebracht hätte


----------



## Karisto86 (8. August 2012)

Vielleicht auch interessant anzusehen 
Curiosity Mars Rover Landing Xbox Kinect Game - YouTube


----------



## Voyager10 (8. August 2012)

Die neuesten Sol2 Rohdaten Bilder zeigen viele Thumbnails und ein paar Full Resolution Bilder des Rover und den Mars Horizont und dazwischen die aufgewirbelten Brandflecken der Skycrane Düsen. 

Mars Science Laboratory: Raw Images


----------



## debalz (8. August 2012)

Würde gerne mal wissen, welche Protokolle, Vorschriften in Kraft treten wenn der Gerät auf, sagen wir mal, Spuren intelligenten außerirdischen Lebens trifft. Natürlich ist das unwahrscheinlich, aber ich denke die Nasa hat für alle Eventualitäten vorgesorgt und um eine mögliche Panik unter der die Mission aufmerksam verfolgenden Zivilbevölkerung zu vermeiden, wird die Übertragung wohl dann nicht mehr ins Netz gestellt bzw. stellt sich die Frage ob das was wir sehen vorher sowieso irgendwie gefiltert wird...


----------



## blackout24 (26. August 2012)

Das Video der Landung gibt es nun in 1280x720 (104 MB)
http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/multimedia...23_droppingin/msl20120823_droppingin-1280.mov


----------



## L.B. (26. August 2012)

Auf Youtube kann man es auch angucken:  Complete MSL Curiosity Descent - Full Quality Enhanced 1080p + Heat Shield impact - YouTube


----------



## Own3r (26. August 2012)

Es ist ein wirklich sehr gutes Video! Ich finde es ziemlich interessant, wie reibungslos die Landung verläuft. Die Oberfläche wurde durch die Landestufe allerdings schon ein bisschen aufgewirbelt.


----------



## McClaine (27. August 2012)

Wahnsinn was die alles erreichen. vielleicht wird eine Art von Star trek Traum doch noch war


----------



## Jochuter (30. August 2012)

Hi,

wenn das "Marsauto" mit seinem Laser etwas Wertvolles verdampft, werden wir das vermutlich nicht erfahren. Dafür sind dann ruckizucki irgendwelche Konzerne dort oben und buddeln das Zeugs aus. 
Keine Ahnung, wie so etwas rechtlich aussieht. Ich vermute mal wenn Curiosity da was "jutes" findet, haben die Amerikaner auch das Schürfrecht daran. Nach dem Motto : Wir haben es zuerst entdeckt und Curiosity hat schonmal den Claim abgesteckt, äem umfahren. (In den Rädern sind ja wohl so Lücken die den "Nasa-Code" im Morsecode in den Sand stempeln..


Helium3 vom Mond lohnt ja auch erst wenn es mal mit den Fusionskraftwerken klappen sollte und da steckt ja schon die Amerikanische Fahne drin. Also in dem Mondstaub...

Fazit - lässt sich da irgendwie ein Geldwert raus schöpfen, werden auch Mittel und Wege gefunden. Hängt halt alles am schnöden Mammon. 

MfG


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. August 2012)

Jochuter schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn das "Marsauto" mit seinem Laser etwas Wertvolles verdampft, werden wir das vermutlich nicht erfahren. Dafür sind dann ruckizucki irgendwelche Konzerne dort oben und buddeln das Zeugs aus.



Die Storyline erinnert mich irgendwie an Pandora 



Jochuter schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie so etwas rechtlich aussieht.



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren 



Jochuter schrieb:


> Fazit - lässt sich da irgendwie ein Geldwert raus schöpfen, werden auch Mittel und Wege gefunden.
> 
> MfG


 
Raumfahrt: Planetary Resources will Edelmetalle auf Asteroiden schürfen - Golem.de


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2012)

Panorama runde um Curiosity: Belichtung umgerechnet auf Erdverhältnisse: 44 MB
http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/680980main_pia16100-20000pix.jpg

Rohes Bild:
http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/681008main_pia16101-20000px.jpg


----------



## DarkMo (30. August 2012)

weisst du, was diese belichtungsumrechnung zu bedeuten hat? sähe es so aus, wenns auf der erde gewesen wäre (sonne näher dran und heller) oder wie? ^^
auf jedenfall fetzig.


----------



## L.B. (30. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> weisst du, was diese belichtungsumrechnung zu bedeuten hat? sähe es so aus, wenns auf der erde gewesen wäre (sonne näher dran und heller) oder wie? ^^
> auf jedenfall fetzig.


 
Die führen einen Weißabgleich durch, damit das Gestein, wie du schon vermutet hast, genau so aussieht, wie es auf der Erde der Fall wäre. Dadurch können die Geologen die Gesteinsarten und -formationen einfacher analysieren. Normalerweise sind die Farbtöne alle etwas bräunlicher.


----------



## Own3r (30. August 2012)

Die Bild sind echt mal der Hammer! Die Auflösung ist wahnsinnig und es kommt einem so vor, als wäre das nur in einer Wüste der Erde aufgenommen worden.


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> weisst du, was diese belichtungsumrechnung zu bedeuten hat? sähe es so aus, wenns auf der erde gewesen wäre (sonne näher dran und heller) oder wie? ^^
> auf jedenfall fetzig.


 
Ja da der Mars halt noch ne Ecke von der Sonne weg ist, sieht auf den Fotos die Umgebung anders aus als unter Erdverhältnissen.
Die neue Belichtung hilft den Geologen bei der Bestimmung.


----------

